# Slow speed while on proxy server



## theterminator (Jun 9, 2013)

When I am surfing via Tor Browser or any proxy site then I don't get the speed that I am subscribed to by my ISP, is there a workaround to this drawback ? The speeds are much slower.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 9, 2013)

Unless you buy a premium proxy service it will be slow.

if you are using firefox try the addon called AnonymoX.I found it faster than others.


----------



## EricGilbert (May 17, 2014)

Yes some proxies slow down your internet speed because you have to pass through another gateway before approaching your website... But there are some proxy websites  which are sometime faster than others you can some of them after testing hundreds of proxy sites....


----------

